

Ipad & Velcro Marriage - mcdowall
http://holykaw.alltop.com/ipad-velcro-love-video

======
nzmsv
Don't actually do the car velcro mount. There's a reason every car owner's
manual says to never do this - if the airbag deploys, the passenger will have
the iPad embedded in their skull.

~~~
hugh3
Or don't leave it there if you have a front seat passenger. Or only do it in
an old car without front-seat airbags.

I am actually tempted to get one to stick on my wall now. Though I'm not sure
if I trust the velcro enough.

~~~
ekanes
In matters of real-world safety, hard rules like "never attach it there" are
MUCH better heuristics than "don't attach it there in the wrong situation."

~~~
hugh3
If you're interested in setting rules for other people to follow so you don't
get sued, then yes.

If you're interested in taking care of yourself and those around you, you can
usually exercise some common sense.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Ah, common sense. The silent killer. ;)

For example:

 _don't leave it there if you have a front seat passenger_

Even if you try really hard to mount the iPad such that it is precisely
centered on the passenger-seat air bag -- which you probably won't do; that's
awfully far away from the driver -- how sure _are_ you that an air bag
deployment won't launch the thing toward the driver? Or cause a ricochet?

~~~
hugh3
Not all that sure. However I do know that it's pretty low on the list of
things that are likely to kill me in the event of a car crash.

If I want to optimize for the minimization of my small yet non-negligible
chance of dying in a car crash I'd gain a much larger effect by trading in my
current car for a Volvo rather than removing my dash-mounted iPad. I'd get an
even better effect by improving my driving habits; not listening to music
while driving, never _ever_ exceeding the speed limit and only driving when
absolutely necessary.

But sometimes we trade off safety for convenience.

------
pchristensen
It's corny and silly, but as an instructional video, it's excellent. No
dialog, no wasted effort, just teaching and demonstration in action. Feels
like the first 40 minutes of WALL-E.

------
sjs
Now all he needs is a velcro glove to hold the iPad comfortably with one hand.

------
Encosia
Ironic that I couldn't see the video (or that a video was there at all) on my
iPad.

------
10ren
How far off is a heads-up display? _That_ would change the game.

 _EDIT_
[http://www.microvision.com/vehicle_displays/head_up_displays...](http://www.microvision.com/vehicle_displays/head_up_displays.html)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_retinal_display>

These things are expensive, but electronics get cheap fast.

------
jodrellblank
Now all it needs is inductive charging.

